# FPS Meter Nougat Problem



## Sandi1987 (Feb 13, 2018)

I have Samsung Galaxy S7 and Nougat. FPS Meter doesn't work. When i launch game FPS Meter say "FPS Service is not activated. Try to reactivate FPS Meter.". Is this because Android 7.0?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 13, 2018)

People need FPS meters for mobile games?


----------



## StefanM (Feb 13, 2018)

At first i thought you mean the 5 year old app (which has gone the way of the dodo).

The "new one"  fails also with Nexus 4 /Lollipop. Not the service, but my Nexus 4 rebooted after 10 seconds


----------

